# Have you tried Fussie Cat?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried Fussie Cat canned cat food? Rocky LOVES the mussels flavor


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/143715-fussie-cat-food.html


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!  I've never had a problem with the food, and i've done quite a bit of research on canned cat food in general, but i guess everyone has different feelings on the food based on that thread. I don't want to give too much TMI, but his poop is really healthy and he also urinates a fair amount, which is good because that means his kidneys are working well  He absolutely loves the food, i use the grain free varieties, and i love how the food looks real. I also use Weruva, Paw Lickin Chicken, which he also adores  I've tried other kinds, but he really is keen on these two brands thus far, so i want him to enjoy the food and i want to feed him well


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the worry might be more the long term effects those foods would have. My cat *adores* the Tuna/Anchovy. I have a few cans that I use as special treats, I just don't feed it as a sole source of his food.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

What long term effects could happen? I'm open to ideas and suggestions, if i should be feeding him something different. I don't feed it as his sole source of food, i also feed him the Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken. But, i would definitely cease feeding him the Fussie Cat, if there was acute evidence on it being a bad food for him.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

steathis, a vitamen e lack of can occur in cats given too much tuna.


Murcery posioning... ect.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The key word in that above thread was carcinogenic. Granted we don't know how high a dose is needed or if there is too much and that ingredient isn't in *ALL* their foods, it still worries me enough to stay away from it. Why would a company use something like that....

_"A carcinogen is a substance that is capable of causing cancer in humans or animals. If a substance is known to promote or aggravate cancer, but not necessarily cause cancer, it may also be called a carcinogen. Though there are many things that are believed to cause cancer, a substance is only considered carcinogenic if there is significant evidence of its carcinogenicity."_

While of course my cat *MAY* some day get cancer I don't want to ever thing that actively had something to do with it.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

What brands do you use? He prefers the gravy style food, i used to have him on Evo, but he no longer likes the pate style. After i finish what i just bought, i think that I'm going to switch Rocky to something else. Thank you for giving me the gist, i never realized that the food contained something that was carcinogenic. :: sigh::


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm about to try the By Nature 95% formula beef (next week) but for now my guy is on Evo 95% beef and California Naturals Venison and rice. 

He's started turning his nose up at the EVO and waiting for the Venison so.....I'll switch the EVO out for the By Nature and see how that goes. 

We had a bumpy start with the California Naturals. At first it caused a litter box that would bring someone to their knees but now that he's been on it (I wanted to use up what I had) he seems just fine with it and *LOVES* it. So, I'll be keeping it around a bit.

If he could eat chicken (and money were no object) I'd probably have him alternating between EVO 95% duck/Venison, Before Grain, Instincts, Wellness, Weruva and probably some Nature's Balance LID.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I'm concerned about the Wellness, because it's a food that has been recalled before. I'm just surprised that there are numerous people in this forum who still opt to feed Wellness, but maybe the recall issue wasn't severe and it's still a perfectly safe food to feed. I feed him Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken, which is basically his favorite out of all of the flavors of Weruva. He used to like the fish varieties, but he kind of turns his nose up to it. I wonder now though if he loves the Fussie Cat so much because of the addicting sugar that's added to it. Honestly, i had no clue that the Fussie cat had those additives, so it's just kind of upsetting for me. Is the Before Grain, pate style or chunks of meat and gravy? Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is the CF forum discussion on the recall: http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/140398-wellness-cat-cans-recall-low-thiamine.html


I think the company did great and deserves kudos for stepping up and dealing with the matter quickly. If their foods are being rotated in a diet there would be no issue. I would feel safe feeding my guy Wellness...if I could afford it.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, thanks! I'll definitely look into feeding Wellness, as a rotating item for Rocky's diet. The problem is is that the lady i go to, she doesn't offer these different brands of cat food, and i love going to her. I guess, for Rocky's sake, i'll have to patron another business along with hers.


----------

